# Permanent Residence



## adrian1980 (Apr 2, 2014)

Good day to everyone, 

Can I please just get verification about the application for permanent residence? 

My life partner permit finishes in February 2015 and we had our first child in December 2013. Does this qualify me to apply directly for permanent residency because of my child? I have been married since April 2013 to my South African wife and living here since September 2012 and we have been together since June 2010.

Can I apply for this in South Africa still or do I need to go back to the UK in order to apply. 

All of the dates and changes in the law have left me perplexed and I just need some clarification on this. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

from what i understand you definitely should qualify for PR on the basis of your relation to your child, but unfortunately i think you may have to go back to the UK to apply as of tomorrow, but please take this with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

You only apply at your home office if you are changing a status of a Visitors Visa.

You will certainly be able to apply for your PR - Category 27 (g) here in South Africa.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Adrian:
In the event that your child is South African and the child has a South African unabridged birth certificate showing the names of the parents, an immigration lawyer could assist you in lodging an application for permanent residence.

PS: I would need to see a copy of your existing permit to check exactly what it says. With this information, I will be able to form a more informed opinion on what the best way would be to proceed.


----------



## adrian1980 (Apr 2, 2014)

Legalman:

Thank you for the reply. My current permit is a visitors permit which has the stipulation on it to reside with SA life partner and work at Sun international. I can email you a copy of it so you can see the exact permit. I did apply for a spousal permit but the one inside my passport differs from the one I applied for

How much do immigration lawyers costs? as a ball park figure as I havent used one before and dont want to spend unneccsary money? 

Can I still apply in South Africa or would I need to return to the UK? If I do need to return would I have to stay there until my PR comes through or can I apply and return until the end of my permit?

Lots of questions I know and thanks for the response it really helps to have someone who is able to answer all the questions.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Your original Life Partner Visa was changed to a Section 11 Visitor's Visa when you added the Work Endorsement.

Immigration lawyers are not expensive (many people think they are) and charge similar rates to immigration "agents".

You should apply for Permanent Residency through your SA child. You could apply in SA or the UK, but I will check whether one of them will be faster. You may or may not have enough time by Feb 2015.

You are welcome to PM (Private Message) me. I have done the same.


----------

